# New Lyft Purple and Pink Heat Maps



## lVh1PZFM7Ai1 (Dec 11, 2015)

Is anyone familiar with the new Heat Maps? If you pick up a ride in one of these zones, you get a (very small) bonus on your next ride. I get that they want us to stay online for another ride. But I am concerned that this will be in lieu of surges / power zones. And it moves us further away from the revenue-sharing model where the driver makes more money whenever Lyft makes more money, e.g. another Line.

Anyone with experience or thoughts on this?


----------



## Agalito (Jan 31, 2018)

lVh1PZFM7Ai1 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the new Heat Maps? If you pick up a ride in one of these zones, you get a (very small) bonus on your next ride. I get that they want us to stay online for another ride. But I am concerned that this will be in lieu of surges / power zones. And it moves us further away from the revenue-sharing model where the driver makes more money whenever Lyft makes more money, e.g. another Line.
> 
> Anyone with experience or thoughts on this?
> 
> View attachment 223542


This is stupid. Surges in the Dallas area sre slowly dying out as well.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Agalito said:


> This is stupid. Surges in the Dallas area sre slowly dying out as well.


My bonuses have been between $4 and 9, they happen three or four times a day, and I'm lucky enough to live where they frequently surround my house. Pros: If you're there you get the bonus, regardless of pax location. If you stay online and it dies out the bonus is held for you until you get a ping, however long that may take. Cons: People try to wait it out, whether that's possible I don't know. If it's a long ride and your bonus is $4 it might be less than a multiplier. Causes drivers to migrate into the bonus area. Overall I think it's better because you can wait 30 minutes to get a $10 ride instead of doing three $4 rides in 40 minutes and burning twice as much fuel. But waiting for the ping that takes forever is more boring.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

I have it too and it does look like it's in lieu of prime time. I was first up at an NBA game ending last night. Uber surge was 3.9 while Lyft had a $6 bonus. I waited out the Uber for a 2.4x.



lVh1PZFM7Ai1 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the new Heat Maps? If you pick up a ride in one of these zones, you get a (very small) bonus on your next ride. I get that they want us to stay online for another ride. But I am concerned that this will be in lieu of surges / power zones. And it moves us further away from the revenue-sharing model where the driver makes more money whenever Lyft makes more money, e.g. another Line.
> 
> Anyone with experience or thoughts on this?
> 
> View attachment 223542


I'm in Portland too but not everybody has it yet. We're the lucky winners. Check your email to see the notice of you being chosen to try this out. They want your feedback so go ahead and let them know how you like it.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

That image also shows PT. So I think these bonuses are similar to streak bonus on top of PT.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Showa50 said:


> That image also shows PT. So I think these bonuses are similar to streak bonus on top of PT.


That's a fixed bonus in the picture, not a PT multiplier.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

Doughie said:


> That's a fixed bonus in the picture, not a PT multiplier.


Yes I know. I didn't say it was.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Showa50 said:


> Yes I know. I didn't say it was.


Where is the prime time on the picture?


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Showa50 said:


> That image also shows PT. So I think these bonuses are similar to streak bonus on top of PT.


No, the purple has a smaller bonus, the pink has a larger bonus. If you're located in the purple area the bonus in that pic will start at $1.50 and increase the longer you wait, up to a maximum. If you sit in the pink area it will start at $2.80 and increase. There is a maximum, for me the max has usually been about $4.50 purple, $6-9 for pink. If you stay online when it ends you will still get the bonus but can move anywhere you want. Not like a streak, it's for one ride only. Not like pt, pax location doesn't matter, only driver location plus it increases as you wait for ping.


----------



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

lVh1PZFM7Ai1 said:


> Is anyone familiar with the new Heat Maps? If you pick up a ride in one of these zones, you get a (very small) bonus on your next ride. I get that they want us to stay online for another ride. But I am concerned that this will be in lieu of surges / power zones. And it moves us further away from the revenue-sharing model where the driver makes more money whenever Lyft makes more money, e.g. another Line.
> 
> Anyone with experience or thoughts on this?
> 
> View attachment 223542


BTW did you read the link you posted? It says these are in lieu of PT.



Doughie said:


> Where is the prime time on the picture?


Looking at it again, there is no PT. Just another higher zone.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

I tried it Friday night when Uber surges were minimal and came out ahead. The bonus increases quickly the longer you wait for a ride. When you turn down a long pickup it counts back a couple dollars but recovers in about 2 minutes. I had one bonus at $11 and several between 7 and 9. When I checked the fare details Lyft was paying the bonuses out of their pocket.

I didn't drive Saturaday night but I watched the apps and Uber surges were slow. After closing time the Uber surge did reach 3X but the Lyft passenger app was quoting zero PT in the same area.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Doughie said:


> I tried it Friday night when Uber surges were minimal and came out ahead. The bonus increases quickly the longer you wait for a ride. When you turn down a long pickup it counts back a couple dollars but recovers in about 2 minutes. I had one bonus at $11 and several between 7 and 9. When I checked the fare details Lyft was paying the bonuses out of their pocket.


Yep, I like it! Several of these Fri and Sat. I hope it doesn't increase the driver pool too much once word gets out though


----------

